# South Florida Fishing



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Alissa (Tampa Flats Girl) came down to do some fishing. To goal was to get her on some bonefish. But the weather wasn't on our side. After getting rained on, we decided it wasn't going to happen. So we had to figure out a back up plan. We went in search of Peacock Bass. Something else she can't catch over in her home waters of Tampa. But of course, the moment we get to the area and make some casts, another storm rolled through. We had to seek shelter from the rain. 

Here she is showing me how she ties her uni to uni while we waited out the storm. 









Once the storm passed, we looked around. I quickly caught one on fly, and then Alissa answered back.  She caught her first peacock bass. I caught a few more, but these weren't very large.










So I decided to make the move to find bigger fish. Alissa came through with a monster peacock bass. These pictures don't do justice as to how large this peacock bass really was. And even though it busted her thumb open, she still got him up for a photo. I was surprised by her abilities. lol

We ended the afternoon under a bridge trying to get some snook and tarpon action. But nothing cooperated with those plans. 
At least we had a good time catching several peacock bass.


























Hopefully she'll be back down soon to get her on that bonefish!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots! Alissa was psyched about heading down there! She can hang with the boys in any venue!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

thats great work there! lovin the Hat as well! all about the U!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice job guys! let me know next time u guys are going so i can tag along...maybe make sum video too...we dont have p's on fly yet!


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

SICK!! I havent been freshwater fishing in years! if you look at the second picture from the bottom you can really see how that fish split her thumb up. nice pics.


----------

